# The latest



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

I see my doc again at the end of May, and my last appointment was in February. Labs came back "normal," but I don't have copies yet to show exact numbers. Doc has me on 20mg per day of Methimazole, and my thyroid has not been removed or ablated (per my choice and doc's advice).

I was feeling great until a few weeks ago when I noticed the front of my neck swelling (along with the area around my eyes). I thought it was my imagination, and I was busy planning a vacation and wedding so I didn't want to deal with it. But now I feel uncomfortable when I lay down certain ways, and I recently had many pictures taken that came back revealing what, from the side, looks like a second Adams apple. In general I'm feeling alright, but my energy levels have gone down from what they were. I have more muscle fatigue (going to try and adjust my diet to see if I can fix some of that), I tire earlier in the evening than usual, and I am having a tad more trouble getting up in the morning.

More important to note is the "creepy" fog. It seems to happen when I let myself get "too" hungry, or "too tired." There was once a time where getting this hungry or tired would just make me cranky. Now it makes me feel confused and out of control. I've asked my husband to "spot me" several times now on the way to bed or on the way to get food. I just suddenly feel detached, like I may fall down or can't keep my balance. Most of all I get confused. The confusion runs DEEP. If we're at a restaurant and I'm in this state, I can't decide between two items. Everything sounds good on its own merit, but I am suddenly, quite literally, unable to compare two items and decide which I will prefer. Even trying to overwhelms me to the point where my brain quickly "checks out," and I'm just kind of staring off into space. Husband isn't enjoying making my food choices for me as though I am four.

I thought the fog was lifting! I've been better at finding my words and remembering things. But boy do I turn into a pool of mental jelly when I'm hungry or tired. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Steal_My_Skin said:


> I see my doc again at the end of May, and my last appointment was in February. Labs came back "normal," but I don't have copies yet to show exact numbers. Doc has me on 20mg per day of Methimazole, and my thyroid has not been removed or ablated (per my choice and doc's advice).
> 
> I was feeling great until a few weeks ago when I noticed the front of my neck swelling (along with the area around my eyes). I thought it was my imagination, and I was busy planning a vacation and wedding so I didn't want to deal with it. But now I feel uncomfortable when I lay down certain ways, and I recently had many pictures taken that came back revealing what, from the side, looks like a second Adams apple. In general I'm feeling alright, but my energy levels have gone down from what they were. I have more muscle fatigue (going to try and adjust my diet to see if I can fix some of that), I tire earlier in the evening than usual, and I am having a tad more trouble getting up in the morning.
> 
> ...


Don't like the goiter and "sometimes" taking antithyroid med can trigger Thyroid Eye Disease (TED/GED.)

Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

No scan. Doc hasn't brought it up, possibly because I don't have insurance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Steal_My_Skin said:


> No scan. Doc hasn't brought it up, possibly because I don't have insurance.


Oh, Lord. Join the "no insurance" club. And the "no job" club.

This is horrible horrible. I am so sorry. I won't even suggest it. It has to cost thousands by now.

If you can, do call around to see if you can find a clinic or teaching hospital where they might cut you a lot of slack cost wise.

Lavender posted this for us. I find it helpful.
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx


----------



## Steal_My_Skin (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a feeling that was why my doc wasn't rushing to do it. Fortunately my new hubby has health insurance and can add me. Provided the coverage is adequate, I might get the green light to get more in-depth testing within 90 days or so... not sure how long insurance will take to get started, and how much marriage documentation they'll need (which can also take time to process).

*sigh* I'm not feeling as well as I did a couple months ago. I'm definitely not "sick" like I was, but I'm not liking what my body is doing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Steal_My_Skin said:


> I had a feeling that was why my doc wasn't rushing to do it. Fortunately my new hubby has health insurance and can add me. Provided the coverage is adequate, I might get the green light to get more in-depth testing within 90 days or so... not sure how long insurance will take to get started, and how much marriage documentation they'll need (which can also take time to process).
> 
> *sigh* I'm not feeling as well as I did a couple months ago. I'm definitely not "sick" like I was, but I'm not liking what my body is doing.


I know the feeling. Thyroid disease is so insidious and sometimes you just think you are imagining it but rest assured that you are not.

We will just have to wait and see then. Do stick around. There is a lot to learn here.

Huggles,


----------

